# Agility Training in SE MA



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for an agility training class in SE MA? I have a 3 year old golden with a natural ability (well, I think so anyway lol). He's super fast, graceful, and can jump like crazy. He also loves retrieving. We can hide things all over the yard and he'll sniff them out. I think he'd do it all day if I had the time LOL! We've never done anything with it but I'm thinking I'd like to just for fun. Not sure if he's too old now to start but would love any input. Again, this would just be for fun, I'm not really looking to compete with him. Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How far would Tails U Win in Manchester, CT be?

Or Master Peace DTC in Franklin MA


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Too far...I'm looking for something in Southeastern, MA. I'm just about half way between Boston and Cape Cod. This is just for fun so something close by if it exists


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How far are you from Taunton MA? 

*PERFORMANCE PLUS* *Dog Training, Inc**.*
201 Alfred Lord Blvd - Rte 140
Taunton MA 02780
508-821-7587
www.performanceplusdogtraining.com


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I recommend Master Peace in Franklin, MA. 

When I went there, many people traveled an hour or two to get there. They are pretty easy to get to from 495 or route 140.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> How far are you from Taunton MA?
> 
> *PERFORMANCE PLUS* *Dog Training, Inc**.*
> 201 Alfred Lord Blvd - Rte 140
> ...


Very close! I actually work in Taunton


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - this place is 2 1/2 hours from me but I saw a Workshop I may just sign up for  



DNL2448 said:


> How far are you from Taunton MA?
> 
> *PERFORMANCE PLUS* *Dog Training, Inc**.*
> 201 Alfred Lord Blvd - Rte 140
> ...


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Both Masterpeace and Performance Plus are great! Both are pretty easy to find off of 495.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

daisydogmom said:


> Both Masterpeace and Performance Plus are great! Both are pretty easy to find off of 495.


I know exactly where Performance Plus is and am going to give them a call!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great! Glad I could help, even from Oregon. When you go there, look for a pup named Reason...He is Tag's brother.


----------

